# Neapolitan: Sciorillo, Malvarosa



## Napolicanta

Bisogno il significato da parola "Sciorillo" e anche da "Malvarosa" in dialeto Napuletano dalle canzone "A Vuchella" e "I te vurria Vasa''' grazie! Voglio aggiungere che io lo so che "sciorillo" e' una fiore, ma bisogno informozione piu specifiche.


----------



## pandinorombante

Napolicanta said:


> Ho bisogno del significato delle parole "Sciorillo" e anche di "Malvarosa" in dialetto Napoletano prese dalla canzone "A Vuchella" e "I te vurria Vasa''', grazie! Voglio Aggiungo che io lo so che "sciorillo" è una fiore, ma avrei bisogno di informazioni più specifiche.


 
Ho corretto l'italiano ma non essendo napoletano non ti posso aiutare oltre.. mi spiace! 

Ciao


----------



## london calling

Hello!
_Sciurillo_ means flower in Neapolitan and it often means "fiore di zucca" (courgette flower) which is used in cooking (in Naples they fry them in batter, or stuff them first and then fry them in batter, or they make a leavened dough and fry them; in Salerno they make a soup with them; in Campania in general they use them on pizzas as well). I don't know if it means flower or courgette flower in the song!
_Malvarosa_ (althea rosea) is Italian: it's an ornamental plant which comes from China .


----------



## Napolicanta

Grazie per corregire mio messagio, ero assai sorpreso che ho fatto tanti sbagli. E una penna che non conoscette il dialetto Napoletano in quale si riallaccia allo spirito della canzone piu romantica del mondo. Di qualche modo sono grato per le oservazione. Ciau !


----------



## pandinorombante

Napolicanta said:


> Grazie per aver corretto il mio messaggio, sono stato assai/molto sorpreso che ho di aver fatto tanti sbagli. E una penna (vuoi dire che è un peccato? cosa vuoi dire? non capisco  ) che non conoscette il dialetto Napoletano in quale che si riallaccia allo spirito della canzone più romantica del mondo (intendi le canzoni che stai analizzando o la canzone/musica napoletana in generale?). Di In qualche modo (non del tutto?  ) sono grato per le osservazioni. Ciao !



I hope you don't mind these few corrections, I just thought it could be helpful!

Ciao


----------



## Pugnator

Napolicanta said:


> Bisogno il significato da parola "Sciorillo" e anche da "Malvarosa" in dialeto Napuletano dalle canzone "A Vuchella" e "I te vurria Vasa''' grazie! Voglio aggiungere che io lo so che "sciorillo" e' una fiore, ma bisogno informozione piu specifiche.


Riapro la discussione per rispondere alle domande da te poste. "Sciorillo" in napoletano è il diminuitivo di "sciore" che significa "fiore". Quindi la traduzione in italiano è piccolo fiore. Mentre invece la Malvarosa è appunto la Malvarosa, un tipo di fiore, questo qua:
Alcea rosea - Wikipedia


----------

